# Any Chapters on Long Island, NY



## kc2wmq

I'm looking for a pen turners organization on Long Island


----------



## mikedealer

I would be interested too. Just starting to get into turning. New to site here.


----------



## JimB

There isn't an IAP chapter on Long Island. You can click on Forums on the top and then on Local Chapters and you will see where they are. There's a New England chapter and a NJ/PA chapter.

There isn't anything where I am either.

There should be an AAW chapter though. Go to the American Association of Woodturners website to check.


----------

